# Custom Built Frag Rack For Sale



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

Selling my step desin frag rack. These are made with high gloss black acrylic. They are 20" x 4" with 2 different heights. The tall rack is 4" high and the smaller one is 2.5" high. I want to sell it togather as one unit for $100. If you want to buy individual than it is $60 a rack. Each rack can hold more than 50 frags easily.

































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

Sold mods pls close the thread


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

